# Help ! Identify This?



## S.Tilley (9 mo ago)

Where to start. . About eight months ago my companion was struck with Covid-19 and sent home with an oxygen concentrator almost dying. At that time I started itching ridiculously. This brown dust would blanket my home and my OCD kicked in so u vacuum everything every and wash clothes this has became the norm for us. I can't take it anymore these things are in my hair and clothes and almost killing my spouse causing open sores. You can't see them except for a white dot that comes to the surface every night. Please help


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Welcome to the forums. Now that you have your first post under your belt, post some pictures of what you see so we can see it.


----------



## S.Tilley (9 mo ago)

Sorry but that's the damage these things are doing They seem to be microscopic and I can hear faintly like crickets chirping.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Not the sores, yuk. The actual "insects".


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

Chiggers are red but cause itchy bites like you describe.


----------



## SARG (Dec 28, 2020)

If you suspect critters ...... Bomb the dwelling.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Not trying to be rude , but a DIY chatroom wouldn't seem to be the place to seek help with this problem .

Have you seen a doctor ???


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

bed bugs?

lice?


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

Spider bites can result in an ulcer-type sore like that with a reddened ring around it which itches.


----------



## S.Tilley (9 mo ago)

S.Tilley said:


> View attachment 690352


This is a bite it leaves holes and itches severely

View attachment 690355











SARG said:


> If you suspect critters ...... Bomb the dwelling.
> View attachment 690356


I've bombed three times now with no luck


----------



## S.Tilley (9 mo ago)

F250 said:


> Spider bites can result in an ulcer-type sore like that with a reddened ring around it which itches.


I'm dying here I hear crickets all day


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

See post #4


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

We had a problem with tiny barely visible bugs a few years ago. We had a huge jade plant that was their home. We tossed the plant out and the bugs were gone.


----------



## SoNic (Feb 14, 2021)

Bed bugs?


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bed_bug


Bed bugs can survive up to 70 days without feeding.
Vacuuming helps.


----------



## S.Tilley (9 mo ago)

SoNic said:


> Bed bugs?
> 
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bed_bug
> ...


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Looks like a highly out of focus miniature lunar rover.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

chandler48 said:


> Looks like a highly out of focus miniature lunar rover.


LOL!


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

I can't tell if it has a head or rear, and if so, which is which. For all I know, it's an earring. And from looking at your profile picture, I think your hair may be infested with them! Sorry, jk, couldn't resist. Is it possible to try and get a better pic, even if it's a bit farther away but at high quality?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

chandler48 said:


> Welcome to the forums. Now that you have your first post under your belt, post some *CLEAR *pictures of what you see so we can see it.


Fixed it for ya @chandler48


----------



## S.Tilley (9 mo ago)

wrangler said:


> I can't tell if it has a head or rear, and if so, which is which. For all I know, it's an earring. And from looking at your profile picture, I think your hair may be infested with them! Sorry, jk, couldn't resist. Is it possible to try and get a better pic, even if it's a bit farther away but at high quality?


----------



## S.Tilley (9 mo ago)

I can humor you not my pic but my friend she is currently available if you're interested lol just kidding strange being she is. I have fought these things it seems they appeared after replacing bathroom floors. I have bombed used d-earth, vacuum daily ceiling to floor with shop vacuum dust walls. It seems to be carpet beetles and I'm about to burn down the house any help?


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

With all that you've done, it may be time to call in a professional. I've heard boric acid can be effective, but not sure if that would be an issue with your friends breathing problems.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It is a real possibility that a piece of medical equipment may not have been cleaned properly after the last patient and bugs are in the vent(s).

You probably took the machine with the patient when you bombed.

Years ago, when I worked in a Medical Center in Hawaii, a family from Polynesia, brought in their sleeping mats with either ticks or lice. The weighing machine carried the infestation to other patients.

You could try treating for lice. The medication is in the pharmacy, over the counter.

Call the company that provided the machine. They should know what to do. It's their legal responsibility.

The cricket sound part may be your stress or real crickets. I'm not sure if they feed on small insects.
Edit- they eat insects, also.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I just read that the filter is known to carry bugs.









How to Clean An Oxygen Concentrator – DailyCaring


Many older adults with lung disease are often prescribed home oxygen therapy. Get tips on how to clean an oxygen concentrator and keep it well-maintained.




dailycaring.com





Is there a respiratory therapist involved?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Another possibility -





__





Biting Midges | Public Health and Medical Entomology | Purdue | Biology | Entomology | Insects | Ticks | Diseases | Monitoring | Control | Hot Topics | Agriculture | Extension







extension.entm.purdue.edu





Similar pics-








What's a Midge Fly - and How Can You Control Them? | Clarke


Midge flies can become a major nuisance wreaking havoc on property and recreational time and driving residents away from outdoor resources.




www.clarke.com


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Whoops, I just saw the carpet beetle mention.


----------



## S.Tilley (9 mo ago)

Nik333 said:


> I just read that the filter is known to carry bugs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much I suspected the oxygen concentrator I've never had anything like this and it freaked me out its kinda like an Ameba. I live on a lake but have been fine until the concentrator arrived have a look all it says is wingless insect when i try to identify it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Talk to the people that supply the oxygen concentrator. It may have come with it.


----------

